# New offer by paymate for giftmate rs.250 voucher.. ENjoy!!!



## arunks (Dec 19, 2007)

Guys another offer for getting free 250 voucher has started..

So enjoy this guys..

They have colaborated with kingfisher airlines..

* GiftMate Voucher Offer Details *
Existing GiftMate users will not be eligible to receive the GiftMate voucher under this
offer.
The GiftMate voucher worth Rs. 250 will be gifted to all prospective customers who have searched for Kingfisher Airlines tickets via SMS

The voucher will be activated only when the recipient logs onto here and  fills in the mandatory details with the voucher ID which will be provided to him by PayMate

The GiftMate voucher ID shall be disbursed via SMS within 5 working days on the mobile number used for searching for flights

The GiftMate voucher can be redeemed at over 3000 online PayMate merchants. For the list of merchants, please visit their site

GiftMate voucher cannot be transferred or exchanged for cash
For sending a GiftMate voucher, one needs to provide a valid mobile number and email address
Voucher is valid till 31st  Jan 2008
Really paymate is doing a lot to promote its service..


For more information see here on this link

see here*www.paymate.co.in/kingfisheroffer.asp

Simply search flights by sending KING sourcecity desticity dateofdeparture

For example if u want to go from delhi to mumbai on 31 JAN 2008 then send

KING DELHI MUMBAI 31/01/2008

or 

KING DEL MUM 31/01/2008

This time we have send sms to 5667711

and voucher will be given within 5days..

A very long wait 

but nyways it is free

So enjoy it


----------



## als2 (Dec 19, 2007)

but i dont have any mobile number left 
waise bhi it is very long wait almost week


----------



## arunks (Dec 19, 2007)

ya problem is that it takes 5days as written by them..

So there is problem in using other person mobile no.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 19, 2007)

ya I read that offer and sent msg too.. But I didn't get any msg from them.. I don't think it's working.. sent a mail to giftmate customer care too. lets see what they reply... I sent then two days ago but no reply till today.. moreover the number on which we have to send SMS is different at Kingfisher site and different at paymate... So all-in-all I have BIG doubt on this offer


----------



## arunks (Dec 19, 2007)

hey amol buddy they have said that u will get voucher within 5 days..

and so u must wait


----------



## sivathetechwiz (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi *amol48*...

If you knew about such an offer ever existed, and you had registered for that too, why couldn't you have shared your experience with us?

It took a thread by *arunks* to actually make you talk about this?

No offence, I noticed your posts in some other thread related to this giftmate vouchers too, but looks like you're reluctant to share the information.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 20, 2007)

sivathetechwiz said:
			
		

> Hi *amol48*...
> 
> If you knew about such an offer ever existed, and you had registered for that too, why couldn't you have shared your experience with us?
> 
> ...



Listen buddy... I read that offer and was about to post it but then I saw arunk's post. Now since I had tried it I shared my experience. Now you don't expect me to post everything like a BREAKING NEWS without trying or confirming do you..? Had I been reluctant, you won't have found my so many posts in Payamte related thread and I won't have started a new thread for it's offer. Check Here: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75134
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76160
and here too,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74811

Next time please EXPLORE the forum well before you say something about anyone !!



			
				arunks said:
			
		

> hey amol buddy they have said that u will get voucher within 5 days..
> 
> and so u must wait



Yes buddy, I am waiting for that but I meant that I didn't get any msg from Kingfisher too for flights searched  ...


----------



## brokenheart (Dec 20, 2007)

@aks...
abe arun...tune khud hi post kr diyya........
mujhe manna kr rha tha....mat btaio.....


----------



## arunks (Dec 20, 2007)

abe brokenheart maine kaha tha ke us din nahi karte as test kar le pehlen.. ..baad mein post kar denge.. so maine test karne ke baad post kar diya


----------



## als2 (Dec 21, 2007)

hey arunks ,amol is this scheme is really working or not as i didn't get any message from them not even flight schedule 

do i have to type del for delhi or in full like delhi


----------



## amol48 (Dec 21, 2007)

I tried that way too.. But still didn't get ny msg...But i can't doubt about it's authenticity as it's mentioned on paymate's site itself


----------



## als2 (Dec 21, 2007)

ok guys i will again  try with full words lets see if this works


update : i tried with full word still no reply from them not even about flights whole thing looks fake to me


----------



## amol48 (Dec 22, 2007)

THANKS for the update asl2.. BTW even mine didn't work.. i tried after yours


----------



## als2 (Dec 23, 2007)

arunks it dose not work tried many times


----------



## arunks (Dec 23, 2007)

i cannot say surely about the offer today. . But we tried it 3 days back and it worked. . I mead i got the reply sms about flight schedule when we sent KING DEL HYD 15 DEC. . .

plz elaborate ur problem. .
r u not able to send sms to 5667711 or
u r not getting reply sms after sending sms. . . ?


----------



## amol48 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am not getting replies after sending SMS... ... I tried today also....


----------



## als2 (Dec 23, 2007)

me too not getting reply after sending sms


----------



## sharadmumbai (Dec 23, 2007)

I have one query. Can we transfer some amount to other in their paymate A/c. sine while tossing up voucher in payment option there is only Credit Card / Net Banking option availabe and not Giftmate A/c which was earlier availabe. So what to do now, if I want to transfer it to my friends paymate A/c. 

Has anybody tried and done it successfully?


----------



## als2 (Dec 23, 2007)

^^buy voucher for him instead


----------



## bhaumik777 (Dec 24, 2007)

i received the schedule sms

KING MUM DEL 10 JAN is wat i smsed to 5667711

njoy
mik


----------



## arunks (Dec 24, 2007)

ya that is the correct format....

but has anyone received voucher against this offer .........????????


----------



## bhaumik777 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi,

has anyone recd the kingfisher promo giftmate voucher?

njoy
mik


----------



## bhaumik777 (Dec 29, 2007)

i recd it


----------



## sharadmumbai (Dec 30, 2007)

Did anybody else recived the giftmate voucher for seraching the kingfisher airlines schedule?


----------



## mns.saraf (Dec 31, 2007)

i have completed survey on *rankings.pagalguy.com/
how much time it will take to send gift voucher


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 31, 2007)

^^ I never got any voucher, filled this survey around 10 days ago.


----------



## arunks (Dec 31, 2007)

is there any website on which i can get my airtel mobile recharged...?


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 31, 2007)

if you have hdfc netbanking then you can try this:

*invas01.euronetworldwide.com/vas/hdfc/vas_hdfc_home.asp?custid=hdfc


----------



## amol48 (Jan 1, 2008)

r2d2 said:


> if you have hdfc netbanking then you can try this:
> 
> *invas01.euronetworldwide.com/vas/hdfc/vas_hdfc_home.asp?custid=hdfc




I think he wanted to recharge it using Paymate.. not net banking !!


----------



## arunks (Jan 1, 2008)

ya amol buddy u said right...

so is there any way...?


----------



## amol48 (Jan 7, 2008)

No, at least I didn't find any such site. I myself wanted to do that.. I had found one site, but it was meant only for reliance users and some selected circles for Hutch (now Vodafone) ... sorry don rem it now..


----------



## r2d2 (Jan 7, 2008)

^^ I have vodaphone , can you tell me the site


----------



## sumitgupta1985 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi 
u rcve any giftmate vocher from ranking.pagalguy.com?????
because i did this 2 times but noy rcve any giftmaye vocher.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 7, 2008)

^^ me too never received anything from pagalguy. tried with two different numbers.


----------



## arunks (Jan 7, 2008)

sumitgupta1985 said:


> hi
> u rcve any giftmate vocher from ranking.pagalguy.com?????
> because i did this 2 times but noy rcve any giftmaye vocher.




ya i received twice...

U should use only new nos.


----------



## amol48 (Jan 7, 2008)

r2d2 said:


> ^^ I have vodaphone , can you tell me the site



sorry dude.. I don rem it right now nor the search criteria which I had used  will try and see if get anything again


----------



## sumitgupta1985 (Jan 8, 2008)

hi
yar how much time it's take 2 give a vocher???/
if i already registered than will i eligible for this???/


----------



## amol48 (Jan 8, 2008)

No of course not .. Only for new Mobile numbers... !!


----------



## arunks (Jan 12, 2008)

Guys what can i buy in rs. 50 ..(ya only rs. 50) from only indiaplaza.in..

Plz help me in deciding..

give me direct link of the item


----------



## mns.saraf (Jan 19, 2008)

kingfisher's  Rs 250/- gift voucher is finished on going on...
plz reply


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Sify has started giving Rs.250 voucher now. Go get it.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 20, 2008)

^^anyone tried it out yet?


----------



## amol48 (Jan 20, 2008)

It's similar to that of Indiaplaza which over on Jan 6.. I had purchased from there and got my voucher in three days. BUT after mailing them. Sify also has same terms and conditions as that of indiaplaza.


----------



## bhaumik777 (Jan 21, 2008)

what if i have already registered my mobile number during kingfisher offer or indiaplaza offer ??

still i m eligible?


----------



## arunks (Jan 22, 2008)

ya u will be eligible...as per told by official guy to me that every offer is diffrenet so u can use ur no. once in each offer...The offer is not only from p@ymate ...it  was and is alliance with indiaplaza, imkk,kingfisher, and sify now....So use the again and again but in differeent offers...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 22, 2008)

^^I dont think we can use again n again. Only one offer per Number.


----------



## r2d2 (Jan 23, 2008)

^^ I got 3 indiaplaza vouchers for 3 already registered numbers. Again got some more vouchers on the same numbers from pagalguy survey  (but not all numbers). So I think you sometimes get and sometimes don't.

btw g2g transfer is gone from ccavenue page too.


----------



## arunks (Jan 23, 2008)

~Phenom~ said:


> ^^I dont think we can use again n again. Only one offer per Number.


if u don't think then start thinking...

i told my experience in all this..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 23, 2008)

^^oki , I was telling that  because i didnt got any voucher on used numbers from pagalguy survey.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 28, 2008)

just received a 250 voucher , tell me what to buy yaar ??
 koi theek si item batao yaar kharidne ke liye ...

how about this *shopping.indiatimes.com/ism/faces/...2=&k3=&k4=&k5=&k6=&k7=&k8=&k9=&k10=&k11=&k12=


as my speakers are currently not working and I am too lazy and reluctant to spend on their repair , I thought of these, tell me are they worth it ??? I know I cant expect the sound of Bose speakers from them , still considering their low price , please reply.


----------



## r2d2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I got vouchers on all my nos. from IIMK-paymate quiz today (all are registered before)  

@~Phenom~
If you have 2 vouchers you can get this 2gb sandisk cruzer from indiaplaza.com for Rs 495. Also if you had not availed the earlier indiaplaza offer you'll get a free 100 mg 22 carat gold coin free from this offer. 

*www.indiaplaza.in/electronics/comp...micro-pendrive-with-transperant-skin-case.htm

Also futurebazaar "sabse sasta 3 din" is going on (Similar offer at rediff.com too)


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 28, 2008)

^^Thanx yaar ,I was having only one voucher and I already bought those speakers and movie VCDs of sarfarosh and kya kool hain hum. Isnt it a good deal in 250 bucks, that too gifted ???


----------



## r2d2 (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ yup cool for 250 bucks....and free too


----------



## mns.saraf (Jan 31, 2008)

any info for new offers


----------



## chesss (Feb 1, 2008)

hey I registered for the kingfisher thing on  2 of my mobiles and got rs. 250 vouchers for each 
Q1. Are they mad distributing cash like bill gates?
Q2. Can both the vouchers be combined? so that somthing cld be bought for Rs. 500?

Oh and a BIG THANKS to whoever started and posted in this thread ☺ ☺


----------



## sumitgupta1985 (Feb 3, 2008)

ya u can buy 4 rs .500
firstly u buy 2  giftcertificate  of rs. 250 on indiaplaza.
total is 500 than u can buy anything of rs 500 from indiaplaza


----------



## chesss (Feb 4, 2008)

^^Thanks much! will order a 2gb sandisk pendrive


----------



## int86 (Feb 4, 2008)

Any new offer. I think kinfisher offer got over.


----------



## r2d2 (Feb 4, 2008)

Did anybody try this mobile recharge site, it says it accept Paymate. Would have been great if postpaid payment facility is available.

*www.fastrecharge.com/


----------



## chesss (Feb 4, 2008)

indiaplaza/giftmate seem screwed up. my voucher got 'lost' . paymate made on indiaplaza, got confirmation sms,  but order also got cancelled  
I''ll go for the electric shaver from sirindia.com


----------



## r2d2 (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ Did the amt get deducted from your giftmate a/c?


----------



## int86 (Feb 5, 2008)

@chess
On what date you did transaction that got lost.
Have you lost money too.


----------



## chesss (Feb 5, 2008)

^ yesterday
@r2d2 - yes


----------



## int86 (Feb 5, 2008)

^just mail giftmate people giving them details.
Do not try to do transaction at late hours.


----------



## r2d2 (Feb 5, 2008)

@chesss

Same thing happened to one of my rediff.com order as well, after I emailed giftmate I got the refund (It's a problem with giftmate not indiaplaza). So as int86 suggested send an email to support@giftmate.co.in regarding this mentioning your order id and transaction id (see giftmate voucher usage history page). Hope you get the refund soon.


----------



## chesss (Feb 5, 2008)

^ok Thanks guys, appreciate ur help


----------



## int86 (Feb 7, 2008)

@chess
Have you got your refund.
If yes then how and when.


----------



## chesss (Feb 7, 2008)

^nope . I got replies from both though. 
giftmate says that their record indicate that transaction has been successful , contact the merchant.
and indiaplaza says order cancelled, plz place another order...


----------



## sumitgupta1985 (Feb 8, 2008)

hi frnds
any new ofr frm giftmate??????????
if any tn plz rply me 
thanks
 ...[/quote]


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 8, 2008)

chesss said:


> ^nope . I got replies from both though.
> giftmate says that their record indicate that transaction has been successful , contact the merchant.
> and indiaplaza says order cancelled, plz place another order...



Even my transaction at FutureBazaar failed and I contacted both FB and Giftmate. Got replies from both that they will check out with the other partner and give the status after 2-4 days


----------



## mns.saraf (Feb 9, 2008)

any new offer for already used mobile nos


----------



## int86 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yet new offer,

*giftmate.co.in/shopforhalf.html


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 8, 2008)

These paymate/giftmate guys have gone crazy. So many offers , every second day. How will they get profit from all this ??? I seriously think 95% of India is still not ready for this mobile payment option and how much they are expecting to earn from remaining meagre 5% ???


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 8, 2008)

YEah they are giving Rs.2000 for Rs.1000!! Are they crazy?! 
Anyway is there any validity for using tht 2k?


----------



## viswanadh (Mar 8, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> YEah they are giving Rs.2000 for Rs.1000!! Are they crazy?!
> Anyway is there any validity for using tht 2k?



Yes, it has 1 year validity!


----------



## mns.saraf (May 12, 2008)

new offer 
*www.contests2win.com/hangman/17421/The-Smartest-Question-of-the-Day

check it


----------



## int86 (May 14, 2008)

Get going::::

*www.giftmate.co.in/futurebazaar_offer.asp


eek in red,we are now Red army


----------



## trigger (May 15, 2008)

yes just saw this one.. 
*www.giftmate.co.in/futurebazaar_offer.asp

but the catch is 'The offer is valid from 14th May, 2008 to 28th May, 2008 and only for the first 4000 customers transacting under this offer'


----------



## mns.saraf (May 19, 2008)

another new offer
*www.zapak.com/clindex.zpk


----------



## chesss (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey everybody!
For those who are at zapak How's it going??

till now I have accumulated Rs. 2850 worth of giftmate gift vouchers by playing at zapak for 18 days .  and there are still 18-19 more days to go  
woot!!!

I haven't recieved anything yet, has anyone recieved any giftmate vouchers yet? and how much has everyone else got??


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 4, 2008)

chesss said:


> Hey everybody!
> For those who are at zapak How's it going??
> 
> till now I have accumulated Rs. 2850 worth of giftmate gift vouchers by playing at zapak for 18 days .  and there are still 18-19 more days to go
> ...


I just played once!. got a Domino's discount coupon & waiting for Giftmate GC, recently got their mail, asking my mobile number. But didn't get anything by now


@chesss
You can only win Upto Rs.750/-. 
*www.zapak.com/cltnc.zpk


----------



## chesss (Jun 4, 2008)

> You can only win Upto Rs.750/-.



nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii     
motherF****** 

dil ke armaan aasuon mein behey gaye!!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 4, 2008)

chesss said:


> nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> motherF******
> 
> dil ke armaan aasuon mein behey gaye!!


From now on, Please Make a Habit to read The fine print(Terms & conditions).
This is never occur again


and say thanks to me, i saved you from wasting another 18-20days


----------



## chesss (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah thanks a lot man!


> Please Make a Habit to read The fine print(Terms & conditions).


 hmm it seems its old reliance that makes u read the fine print The same thing they did with reliance mobile 

Reliance's real slogan-


> mere baap ka sapna, saari duniya ka maal mera apna.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 4, 2008)

Btw, you can still make money with a new ID & different mobile number


----------



## trigger (Jun 5, 2008)

chesss said:


> I haven't recieved anything yet, has anyone recieved any giftmate vouchers yet? and how much has everyone else got??


 
yeah i got Rs.200 giftmate voucher.. three days back..
plus some fcuking gift coupon for Rs.100 and few useless dominos discount coupons..


----------



## chesss (Jun 5, 2008)

are nikal pari!! 
today I recieved an giftmate voucher worth Rs.1450! yeah!!
I guess they have increased the limit to 1500


> Btw, you can still make money with a new ID & different mobile number


 DON'T!! if they detect two ids from the same computer then they might ban you! .


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 5, 2008)

Lol,similar story here......
 I got a GC of 750/- Just playing once

But the e-mail id mentioned in the sms was not mine, it was something like badrinath_2008@zapak.com
I purchased Rechargeable Batteries + Charger using it with free shipping from Future Bazaar

Thank You, Mr BadriNath and Zapak !!!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 5, 2008)

hey can any one tell me can i use my existing mobile no that has been registered with paymate in zapac contest


----------



## chesss (Jun 6, 2008)

^yup


----------



## damnthenet (Jun 6, 2008)

I am not getting the scores or points updated at all... What to do....please tell me.

And when I try playing multiplayer games, I am getting this error.
An error occurred on the server when processing the URL. Please contact the system administrator


----------



## chesss (Jun 6, 2008)

> I am not getting the scores or points updated at all


this happens sometimes nothing much u can do 
Also note that u need to play different games to get points , not like play the same game again and again


----------



## damnthenet (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks........
I got it... no problem


----------



## chesss (Jun 19, 2008)

*zapak is offering 'real' cash* 
Some major changes in rules here - *www.zapak.com/clindex.zpk



> 10 Points 	Rs.50 Giftmate + 1 Gold Ticket*
> 20 Points 	Rs.100 Giftmate + 5 Gold Tickets*
> 30 Points 	Rs.150 Giftmate + 10 Gold Tickets*
> 40 Points 	Rs.200 Giftmate + 25 Gold Tickets*
> ...



This seems quite big to me.. and what exactly wld be 'real' cash here? Even if it is real cash , then how wld they send it?


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 19, 2008)

Whats the method? Do i have to redeem it everyday? They say one can't carry over the balance to next day.
Help asap


----------



## sanchitgupta (Jun 22, 2008)

hey can i use same mobile no. for two different users???


----------



## chesss (Jun 22, 2008)

^according to the rules no.



> Whats the method? Do i have to redeem it everyday? They say one can't carry over the balance to next day.


 you get 250/350 giftmate voucher for 90 points . now  the 90 points have to be earned in a single day. No carry forward.

I still haven't figured out what 'real' cash is though...


----------



## damnthenet (Jul 1, 2008)

Have anyone recieved the giftmate id in Zapakmail????
They promised to send it in 2 weeks. But it has not reached my mailbox.


----------



## mns.saraf (Jul 1, 2008)

no such offer i found on the site "mousam2gr8"
check the link given by u...


----------



## r2d2 (Jul 2, 2008)

I also cant find the offer on that site.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 2, 2008)

damnthenet said:


> Have anyone recieved the giftmate id in Zapakmail????
> They promised to send it in 2 weeks. But it has not reached my mailbox.



still waiting for the same!!!!

BTW have you updated your cell number on the link:
*www.zapak.com/clmobile.zpk

they have asked to update numbers here for sending vouchers!
they will send voucher within 7 days of updating the number here.

hope to recieve it soon.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 10, 2008)

This is to inform all zapak contest participants that I have just received Rs750/- from zapak on my giftmate account 
@ hsnayvid thanks for letting me know the link 4r updating my cell number i had updated my no 9 days ago 

Can anyone suggest me what to buy with this amount ??


----------



## damnthenet (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah! Everything is fine. Got 750 rs, for which I bought future bazaar GV. I will redeem them and buy anything I want from Big Bazaar.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 10, 2008)

I too received my Giftmate voucher 

Those who havent, please check here
*www.zapak.com/forum_viewtopic.z?f=30&t=539768

*BTW, anyone knows how to trasnfer money from one Giftmate Account to another ?*


----------



## trigger (Jul 11, 2008)

^  I don't think, it is possible. You can't transfer balance from one account to another..


----------



## mns.saraf (Oct 21, 2008)

All the Giftmate fans out there rejoice, as Giftmate has come back with an offer and this time it is for the Diwali. You get a flat 25% discount on the voucher you buy from Giftmate for yourself. The voucher values available are for Rs. 200 and Rs. 400 only. this is an exclusive Deepavali Offer from Giftmate this month and is valid from October 20, 2008 to October 30, 2008.
*www.giftmate.co.in/GiftmateC2C20/GiftMateFestivalOffer/buy_yourself.aspx


----------

